# Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?



## Schmallzi (15. März 2016)

Hallo,

da ich ganz neu im Angelsport unterwegs bin und mir paar Sachen zulegen möchte interessiert mich wie ihr "einkauft".

In anderen Threads habe ich manche Köderboxen gesehen die wirklich vollkommen bunt zusammen gestellt sind, andere haben ca. 15 verschiedene aber in mehrfacher ausführung. Wie kauft ihr euren nächsten Artikel ein?
Lasst ihr euch im Angelladen beraten, lest ihr euch dazu ein, oder probiert ihr willkürlich aus?

Das würde mich mal stark interessieren 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andal (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Ganz sicher nicht nach dem (gehypten!?) Namen!


----------



## RayZero (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Ich kaufe Wobbler je nach Zielfisch in max. 3 Dekoren. Dazu muss man dann noch unterscheiden, wo sinkende, schwimmende oder schwebende Wobbler Sinn machen und in welchen Tiefen man die Jungs anbieten will.

Also gar nicht soooo einfach.

Wenn du dich bei den Farben aber an natürliche Dekore hältst, machst du schon einmal viel richtig.

Also Farben wie Blau, Silber und Weiß (bzw. gemischte Farben dieser Töne) sollen Weißfische imitieren - nennt man Weißfischdekor.

Dann Farben wie Grün, Schwarz und Rot/Orange/Gelb (bzw. gemischte Farben dieser Töne) sollen Barsche imitieren - nennt man Barschdekor.

Dann kann man sich (wenn man daran glaubt) noch ein paar Schockfarben zulegen bzw. UV-Aktive Lackierungen.

Das wars farblich für mich auch schon. Ich versuche halt immer mich an den vorkommenden Beutefischen zu orientieren. Ein paar meiner kleinen Bachwobbler haben z.B. Elritzen-Dekor oder stellen Miniforellen dar |supergri.

Wichtig ist halt, dass der Wobbler vernünftig läuft und fliegt. Die günstigsten, mir bekannten Wobbler welche ich selber fische sind die Powercatcher von Spro. Auch aus der Ikiru Serie von Spro gibt es tolle Modelle. Ansonsten gibt es bei Rapalla und Storm gute Wobbler zu fairen Preisen. Illex und alle Japanwobbler sind dann eher was für den großen Geldbeutel bzw. für die Leute mit Sammelfetisch  ...


----------



## JonnyBannana (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

ich richte mich beim wobblerkauf nach Gewässer und zielfisch

farben tendiere ich in 95% der fälle ehr zu natürlichen farben, wobei mein alter herr auf orange rapals jedes jahr bomben hechte aussm kleinen fluss zieht.

marken stimme ich ray zu, mit spro kann man nicht viel falsch machen, die sind preislich top und die käsköppe wissen in der regel, was sie tun.

mit nem rapala countdown in der entsprechenden geeigneten größe für deine begebenheiten kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.

die 2016 jackson wobbler haben auf der messe auch gar nicht so schlecht ausgesehen


----------



## feederbrassen (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> ich richte mich beim wobblerkauf nach Gewässer und zielfisch
> 
> farben tendiere ich in 95% der fälle ehr zu natürlichen farben,



Dito ,noch eine Schockfarbe  ,man weiß ja nie und dann ist gut.
Fabrikat ist mir schnurz ,wenn mir das Ding gefällt und gut läuft 
ist mir das egal .


----------



## eric20004 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

ich kaufe mir gummis z.b nach der farbe wie sie bei mir im gewässer laufen bei wobblern gucke ich z.b darauf das sie den futterfisch in unseren gewässern sehr ähneln z.b Rotauge Barsch oder Hecht dekor


----------



## Schmallzi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

@all: Mit so einer Resonanz habe ich ja garnicht gerechnet  Super! Danke schön. Dann werd ich mir mal ne Handvoll schicke Wobbler beim nächsten Angelmarkt besuch zulegen und schauen was so beißt bzw. informiere mich mal auf was die Fischchen im Rhein(bei Düsseldorf) und Rursee so beißen wollen


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Neben den Farben ist für mich vorallem der Preis ein Kriterium. Ich brauche keine 15-20€ Teuren Illex, Megabass oder sonst was. Gerade an Gewässern die man nicht kennt... oder sich ständig verändern kann das teuer werden....


----------



## u-see fischer (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ......Gerade an Gewässern die man nicht kennt... oder sich ständig verändern kann das teuer werden....



Absolut richtig, gilt für einen Anfänger ganz besonders.

 Lese dich mal hier durch, da gibt es einige Wobbler die sehr günstig sind und im Rhein bestimmt ihren Fisch fangen. Gerade der Rhein ist recht gierig nach Kunstköder, besonders von Anfänger.:c #d


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Ich google und zähle wie oft ein bestimmter Wobbler/Köder als erfolgreich genannt wird. Dann schaue ich nach dem günstigsten der beliebt ist und kaufe den. Und dann halt viel in China.
So groß sind die Unterschiede nicht. Da wird viel zu viel Auffriss gemacht. Wenn es grob aussieht wie ein Fisch, sich bewegt und evtl. noch klackert, beißt ein Fisch rein. Und zwar genau dann, wenn A) ein Fisch da ist und B) er in Beisslaune ist. Wir haben das neulich ganz wunderbar gesehen: kleiner Waldsee, plötzlich fangen im ganzen See Hechte an zu rauben (zeitiger Februar!). Großen Spinner rein: Hecht! Zehn Minuten später ist plötzlich Totenstille und egal was wir durchgezogen haben, Blech, Gummi, Holz - nichts hat auch nur einen einzigen Hecht provozieren können.
So generell würde ich die Salmo Wobbler empfehlen: Hornet für Barsch und Forelle; Perch für Zander. Evtl. noch was stabiles für Hecht, ein Rapala X-Rap z.B. Und damit kommt man schon mal weit, und muss sich keine Sorgen machen, dass man evtl. mit dem falschen Köder unterwegs ist. Evtl. noch ein paar Spinner in verschiedener Größe, ein zwei Blinker oder Zikaden und fertig ist der Lack. Dann erstmal angeln und ein paar Fische fangen, bevor der große Kaufrausch einsetzt. Schnell wird man vom Angler zum Tacklesammler.


----------



## Schmallzi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*



fischbär schrieb:


> ... Dann erstmal angeln und ein paar Fische fangen, bevor der große Kaufrausch einsetzt. Schnell wird man vom Angler zum Tacklesammler.




Sehr gut. Das unterstützt meine Meinung!


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Verarbeitung (objektiv zu beurteilen) und so albern es ist: Nach meinem subjektiven, optischen Geschmack. Auge kauft halt mit. Auf Tipps gebe ich nichts.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Bei mir (Reihenfolge ohne Wertung):


Laufverhalten

Druckentwicklung (vor allem bei Cranks)

Benötigtes Lauftempo

Auftriebs-Intensität (bei schwimmenden Modellen)

Lauftiefe

Flugverhalten / Wurfperformance (für mich wichtig, da zu 99 % reiner Uferangler)

Gewicht (um ausreichende Wurfweite mit der jeweiligen Rute zu erreichen)

Möglichst keine Rasseln, es sei denn für spezielle Anwendungen

Für gezielte Hochlast-Anwendungen: Durchgängige Drahtachsen


--> das alles natürlich abgestimmt auf das jeweilige Gewässer. So habe ich aufgrund der recht geringen Wassertiefen und Verboot bei mir vergleichsweise mehr Hardbaits mit einer Lauftiefe von max. 3,5 m

--> extreme Tiefläufer bis etwa 10 m vergleichsweise deutlich weniger, da die bei mir nur "extern-ausflugsmäßig" (dort dann aber per Boot) und daher vergleichsweise viel seltener zum Einsatz kommen (können)

Farben pro Modell allgemein (falls so erhältlich): 

1x Weißfischdekor (evtl. noch mit Glitter), 1x dunkleres Naturdekor (z. B. Barsch), 1x Schocker (bei mir zumeist Firetiger)


----------



## Aalbubi (9. April 2016)

*AW: Nach welchen "Kriterien" kauft ihr Wobbler und co?*

Als erstes entscheidet das Auge bei mir. 
Ich habe keine Lust mit etwas zu angeln, in das ich kein Vertrauen setzen kann.

Dann kommt die Führungsmethode / Laufverhalten, die ich für einen Zielfisch, je nach Gewässer, anwenden/erreichen möchte.


Ich habe letztens 10 Iron Claw Doiyo Wobbler gekauft, weil jeder nur 2 Taler gekostet hat. (Schon auf die Form und angebliche Tauchtiefe geachtet) 
Wenn man mal ein Schnäppchen entdeckt hat, braucht man sich nicht scheren bei einigen Wobblern einen Fehlkauf gemacht zu haben. Ich habe mal 6 Spro Wobbler für je 2,5 Euro gekauft. 4 von diesen Wobblern sind der absolute Dreck. Jedoch habe ich mit einem bestimmt über 30 Hechte gefangen. 

Es passiert recht häufig, das man einen empfohlenen Köder für 10-15 Euro kauft und unterm strich gar nichts oder wenig damit fängt.

Man muss das passende für sein Gewässer finden (allzu oft selber) und schauen, wie man mit seinem Köder zurecht kommt (Führungsstil).


----------

